# [ETH] Ethiopia | road infrastructure



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Road 2 from Kombolcha to Mile*
This road was probably also built during Italian occupation to connect Addis Abeba to port of Assab. This was main road to Assab until new road between Awash and Mile was built at some time during second half of 20th century. It was main road from Djibouti to Northern Ethiopia (to many parts of Amhara and Tigray Regions) until new road from Mile to Weldyia was completed last year.


kaart7 by vatse, on Flickr

One of the rare tunnels in Ethiopia

Picture 638 by vatse, on Flickr

Road is following valley down from Ethiopian Highlands towards the Afar Depression

Picture 639 by vatse, on Flickr

First part between Kombolcha and Bati is asphalt but the cover is at least 10 years old with some repairs.

Picture 640 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 641 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 642 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 643 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 644 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 645 by vatse, on Flickr

Bati

Picture 649 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

From Bati it continues as a gravel road. You can see the Afar Depression (part of Great Rift Valley) at the background.

Picture 651 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 652 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 656 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 657 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 659 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 660 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 661 by vatse, on Flickr

Parts of road are really bad with very few maintains. There are many bridges destroyed by flash floods and never repaired and more bridges falling apart with next floods probably.

Picture 662 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 663 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 668 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Hmm, I'm surprised this road is not in better condition, given the economic importance of this road as Ethiopia's most important route to a seaport (Djibouti).


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

You can see the original stone cover with median made with stones at the middle. These parts where stones are without gravel are worst to drive with higher speeds but thanks to this thick cover you can still use the road after more than 70 years after completion.

Picture 669 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 670 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 671 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 673 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 674 by vatse, on Flickr

Last 10 km have been covered with asphalt. I have no idea how old it is but today it's much worse to drive on this part of road than parts with gravel.

Picture 675 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 676 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 677 by vatse, on Flickr

And finally the crossroad with Awash-Djibouti road.

Picture 678 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 679 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Hmm, I'm surprised this road is not in better condition, given the economic importance of this road as Ethiopia's most important route to a seaport (Djibouti).


It's actually not the most important road to Djibouti. Most of the traffic is using road through Awash and it's very good road. But it's still very important road as direct connection from Dessie, Mekele and many more centers of Northern Ethiopia to Djibouti. I was really surprised that this road was worse than some 7 years ago. Specially if you compare it with huge development of other main highways of Ethiopia.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Road 18 from Mile to Awash*

It's currently part of the main road connecting Djibouti with Addis Abeba and most parts of Ethiopia. Road was probably built during 1960s (could be 50s or 70s also) to bypass high mountain passes between Debre Birhan and Kombolcha on the way to port of Assab. Assab was used as a main port for Addis Abeba until the war with Eritrea which started at 1998. When the border was closed Ethiopians had to find a new connection to the world and this road was connected to port of Djibouti.


kaart8 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 680 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 681 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 683 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 684 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 687 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 688 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 689 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 690 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 691 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 693 by vatse, on Flickr

There are also frequent signs giving distance to Awash on this road. Sadly I have only one and not the best picture of these.

Picture 694 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Road 4 from Awash to Addis Abeba*

Road from Djibouti is joining road from Dire Dawa (second largest town of Ethiopia) and port of Berbere in Somaliland near Awash. So we can say that this section is the most important road for Ethiopia.


kaart9 by vatse, on Flickr

West from Awash the road is crossing Awash National Park and you can even spot some wildlife not far from road.

Picture 810 by vatse, on Flickr

Metahara. It's known for huge sugar factory.

Picture 811 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 812 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 813 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 814 by vatse, on Flickr

Lake Basaka. It was just a small lake and railroad and road was built about 4-5 km north of it. Some 40 years ago the lake started to grow fast and 10 years later it reached the railroad and road. Dams of railroad and road have been elevated as the lake is still growing and currently they are building completely new road to the north of lake. Western part of road dam is already covered with water so the traffic has to use temporary road.

Picture 815 by vatse, on Flickr

There is Djibouti-Addis Abeba railroad at the left of the road. It's haven't been used for many years but most of the railroad is still standing.

Picture 816 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 817 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 818 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Road starts to rise along the western side of Great Rift Valley.

Picture 819 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 820 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 821 by vatse, on Flickr

One of the typical truck stops at some smaller town.

Picture 822 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 823 by vatse, on Flickr

Construction of motorway east of Adama. This is the point where the first section of motorway will end. Yeah I know that there is almost nothing to see at this photo 

Picture 824 by vatse, on Flickr

Adama, the largest town of Oromia Region.

Picture 826 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 828 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 829 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 832 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Monument for the fighters against Derg regime. You can find similar places at every regional center.

Picture 835 by vatse, on Flickr

Construction of the motorway west from Adama. This would be the place for junction with motorway.

Picture 837 by vatse, on Flickr

Motorway would go through the hill at background.

Picture 838 by vatse, on Flickr

New bridge for road. The motorway would run under this bridge.

Picture 839 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 840 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 841 by vatse, on Flickr

West from Adama the road is even more busy with lots of local traffic in addition to trucks on transit.

Picture 843 by vatse, on Flickr

Mojo Dry Port, the main custom depot for goods from Djibouti.

Picture 844 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 845 by vatse, on Flickr

The road is so busy with trucks that it's hard to take good photos. The main road to south running through many towns to Kenyan border is starting from Mojo.

Picture 846 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 847 by vatse, on Flickr

Debre Zeiyt

Picture 849 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 850 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 851 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 852 by vatse, on Flickr

Now we have almost reached the urban area of Addis Abeba. It's still some 25 km to the city.

Picture 854 by vatse, on Flickr

One way road near Ducam

Picture 855 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 856 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 857 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 858 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 860 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 861 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 862 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 863 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 864 by vatse, on Flickr

Outskirts of Addis Abeba

Picture 865 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 866 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 867 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 868 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 869 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 870 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 871 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 872 by vatse, on Flickr

Junction of Debre Zeyit road and Ring Road of Addis Abeba 

Picture 873 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 874 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Ring Road of Addis Abeba* from Debre Zeyit Road to Bole Road.

This is the southern and oldest part of ring road.

kaart10 by vatse, on Flickr

Access from Debre Zeyit road

Picture 875 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 876 by vatse, on Flickr

Due to low evening sun the signs are not easy to read.

Picture 877 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 878 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 879 by vatse, on Flickr

At this part of road most of the junctions are with ring-road.

Picture 880 by vatse, on Flickr



Picture 881 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 882 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 883 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 884 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 885 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 886 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 887 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 888 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 889 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 890 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 891 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 892 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 893 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Exit to Bole Road

Picture 894 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 895 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 896 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 897 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Fantastic report, Vatse! Can't wait for more.


----------



## abnet (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice pictures vatse :cheers: that ring road in Addis really crowded after the start of Bole road construction.It was not like that when I was in Addis in 2010.

On another note can you post these beautiful pictures on this thread too please ? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161779&page=5

If you are busy I can do it if you don't mind.Thanks in advance.


----------



## abnet (Jan 12, 2010)

vatse said:


> *Road 2 from Kombolcha to Mile*
> This road was probably also built during Italian occupation to connect Addis Abeba to port of Assab. This was main road to Assab until new road between Awash and Mile was built at some time during second half of 20th century. *Currently it is main road from Djibouti to Northern Ethiopia (to many parts of Amhara and Tigray Regions)*. So it is quite a busy road for Ethiopian standards with lots of trucks carrying fuel and other goods from Djibouti.


Actually they built an asphalt concrete road which connect Mile to Waldiya some time last year so I think it relieves the congesion on this road probably they rebuilt it since there are lots of industrial investment in Kombolcha city.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

piotr71 said:


> Fantastic report, Vatse! Can't wait for more.


Thanks! Sadly it's now almost done. Only some pictures from Addis Abeba are waiting.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

abnet said:


> Nice pictures vatse :cheers: that ring road in Addis really crowded after the start of Bole road construction.It was not like that when I was in Addis in 2010.
> 
> On another note can you post these beautiful pictures on this thread too please ? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161779&page=5
> 
> If you are busy I can do it if you don't mind.Thanks in advance.


Thanks! It was end of workday at Friday when we arrived to ring road so it was getting more busy with every minute when all the people started to drive away for weekend. Not sure if it looks like this with normal traffic.

I didn't knew about this thread. Of course i can do it.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

abnet said:


> Actually they built an asphalt concrete road which connect Mile to Waldiya some time last year so I think it relieves the congesion on this road probably they rebuilt it since there are lots of industrial investment in Kombolcha city.


Thank you! I had no idea about this new road. Now it makes sense that they haven't renovated the old road to Kombolcha. The new road has much better access to Tigray and Western Amhara, only Dessie and Kombolcha are missing good connection now.
I hope to use this road next time.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Some *streets of Addis Abeba*
Names are from Google maps and there could be alternatives for some of these.

Cameroon street at Medhane Alem. It's new and very popular area close to airport.

Picture 898 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 899 by vatse, on Flickr

Namibia street

Picture 900 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 901 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 902 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 903 by vatse, on Flickr

King George VI street

Picture 904 by vatse, on Flickr

Arat Kilo or Meyazia 27 Square

Picture 905 by vatse, on Flickr

General Wingate street

Picture 906 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 907 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Gambia street

Picture 908 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 909 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 910 by vatse, on Flickr

Ras Mekonen street

Picture 911 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 912 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 913 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 914 by vatse, on Flickr

Meskel square

Picture 915 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 916 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Ras Desta Damtew street

Picture 917 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 918 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 919 by vatse, on Flickr

Churchill avenue

Picture 920 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 921 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 923 by vatse, on Flickr

Haile Gebre Silase street

Picture 924 by vatse, on Flickr

Comoros street

Picture 031 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 032 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 033 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Senegal street ?

Picture 035 by vatse, on Flickr

Tunisia street

Picture 037 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 038 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 039 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Streets of *Addis Abeba* from above

Suburbs of Addis Abeba, road 7 to Addis Abeba

lend13 by vatse, on Flickr

Wide strip of empty land meeting with the roundabout is the reservation for part of future ring road west from Addis Abeba.

lend14 by vatse, on Flickr


lend16 by vatse, on Flickr

Current western part of ring road (left-right) meeting with street connecting western suburbs with center of city.

lend17 by vatse, on Flickr

Western part of current ring road (from down to left) and Guinea Bissau street (above), one of the main streets connecting southern suburbs with city center.

lend18 by vatse, on Flickr


lend19 by vatse, on Flickr

Gotera junction

lend22 by vatse, on Flickr

Eastern part of Addis Abeba's ring road

lend23 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice photos vatse!


----------



## abnet (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice aerial shots of Lafto and Alem Gena area roads vatse ! thanx a lot :cheers:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are some road sign pictures from the currently U/C Addis-Adama Expressway, set to be completed in December.










Originally posted by Skyliner123


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ That signage looks _Chinese_


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

Losbp said:


> ^^ That signage looks _Chinese_


I agree, no doubt because the Chinese are building it, and probably had a significant input into its design. What I fail to understand is how on earth a road can have a different speed limit for each lane! That is impossible to enforce, and no doubt confusing for a motorist not used to that setup!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*AFDB to Approve Loan Request for Mojo-Zeway Expressway Project*

http://www.2merkato.com/news/alerts...oan-request-for-mojo-zeway-expressway-project

This would be a replacement of Route 6, from Mojo to Zeway. According to Google Earth the distance is only about 90 - 95 kilometers, so 120 km probably means a bypass of Zeway as well. Route 6 connects Addis Ababa with Nairobi.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)




----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Update for *road 3* re-construction between Debark and Shire
You can find pictures from November 2012 from here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394384&page=3


Picture 037 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 038 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 039 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 041 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 042 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 044 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 045 by vatse, on Flickr
Same view from last year http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8237/8415854931_d773425fe9_o.jpg


Picture 046 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 047 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 048 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 049 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 050 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 051 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 053 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 054 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 058 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 059 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 060 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 061 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 062 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 063 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 064 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 065 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 066 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 067 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 068 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 069 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 070 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 071 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 072 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 073 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 074 by vatse, on Flickr

Tekeze Canyon

Picture 075 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 076 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 077 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 079 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 080 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 081 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 082 by vatse, on Flickr

Road up from Tekeze is almost ready for asphalt

Picture 083 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture 084 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 085 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 086 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 087 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 089 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ That tiny cross sticked inside the car looks like a miraculous apparition in the sky. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Addis Ababa - Nazret Expressway*

*Addis-Adama Highway Completed*

The Addis Ababa-Adama expressway, built at a cost of more than 10.3 billion Birr (US$530 million), has been completed.

Ethiopian Roads Authority's Communications director Ato Samson Wondimu said the 84-kilometre highway will be opened to the public soon and will reduce average travel time between the two places from the current three hours to 45 minutes.​
http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v7/wn/newsworld.php?id=1029478

Great news for Ethiopia. The first modern expressway in the country. :cheers:


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

It should be longest non-urban motorway at this part of Africa. Nairobi-Thika motorway in Kenya is shorter than this.
Actually it's probably one of the longest in whole sub-Saharan Africa. I'm not sure but there may be longer real motorways in South-Africa, Nigeria and Cote d'Ivoire.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Addis Ababa - Nazret Expressway*

The 80 kilometer new expressway will open to traffic tomorrow 5 May 2014 :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The motorway around Nazret / Adama on June 2014 imagery.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

interesting to see dual tollbooths on the folded diamond instead of the typical single trumpet.


----------



## abnet (Jan 12, 2010)

They just opened this Toll Highway for traffic last Sunday Sep 14,2014.
From the respective thread in Ethiopia Forum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033497&page=22



> They charge 50 Eth birr($2.50 USDollar) for small cars, medium size cars will pay 60 Eth birr($3.00 USDollar) and big cars 70 Eth birr ($3.50 USDollar) for the whole 76 Kilometers use (up to Adama) .


































































With The Adama Wind Farm turbines in the back drop :cheers:




























The toll booths


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Ethiopia: Over 100,000km Road Constructed in Four Years*

More than 100,000 km of roads has been built over the past four years with a total cost of 120 billion Birr, said Ethiopian Roads Authority (ERA).

According to the Planning and ICT Deputy Director at ERA, Bekele Nigusse, the achievement marks 75% completion rate of the 130,000 km of road ERA planned to build in the Five Year Growth and Transformation Plan.​
Full report: http://allafrica.com/stories/201409170406.html

120 billion Birr is around $ 6 billion.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Construction of *second ring road of Addis Abeba* near Tulu Dimtu.

Roundabout south from Akaki. Here will be junction of ring road and old national road to Awash.

IMG_0395 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0396 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0397 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0398 by vatse, on Flickr

Part of new ring road under construction between old national highway and new motorway.

IMG_0399 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0400 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0401 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0402 by vatse, on Flickr

Construction of junction between ring road and Addis-Adama motorway.

IMG_0403 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0404 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Addis-Adama motorway* from Addis Abeba to Adama west
It's the first motorway of Ethiopia and longest motorway of eastern Africa. It was completed at the spring of 2014 and opened for traffic at September, 2014. Later it would be extended to Awash and probably to Djibouti but there are no real plans for this extension yet. The main purpose of motorway beside transit traffic is to connect Adama, biggest city of Oromia, and some more towns of rapidly growing urban area with Addis Abeba. Thanks for a new motorway Adama is some 1-1,5 hrs from Addis Abeba. It took 3 hrs and more to drive from Adama to Addis Abeba on old national highway. You can see photos of old national highway form Adama to Addis Abeba here (starting from post #70) - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394384&page=4. They have started a construction of new ring road of Addis Abeba to connect motorway with western and eastern parts of Addis Abeba. Currently you still have to drive through Akaki to arrive to old ring road of Addis Abeba.
Motorway is posted as Addis-Adama Expressway but it's a real motorway for European understandings. I prefer term motorway for this beatiful road as many countries in Europe use term of expressway for lower class roads than motorway.


Starting of motorway at Tulu Dimtu.
Both ends of motorway have weighting stations to keep away overloaded trucks. It's the big problem in Ethiopia as many parts of newly paved or built highways would be ruined by these trucks during couple of years.

IMG_0406 by vatse, on Flickr

Whole motorway except southern and eastern part of Adama by-pass is tolled.

IMG_0407 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0408 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0409 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0410 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0411 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0412 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0413 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0415 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0417 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0418 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0419 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0420 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0421 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0423 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0424 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0425 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0426 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0427 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0428 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0429 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0430 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0431 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0432 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0433 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0434 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0435 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0437 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0438 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0439 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit to future petrol station and rest house

IMG_0440 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0441 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0442 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0443 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0445 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0447 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0449 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0450 by vatse, on Flickr

Construction site of new railway from Addis Abeba to Djibouti.

IMG_0451 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0452 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0453 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0455 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0456 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0456 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0458 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0459 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0460 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit to Mojo. It would also be the junction with motorway to Hawassa which is under construction.

IMG_0461 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0462 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0463 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0464 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0465 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0466 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0467 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ all of those Chinese style signs! :nuts:


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Exit of Adama west

IMG_0468 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0469 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0470 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0471 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0472 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0476 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0477 by vatse, on Flickr

Sign for motorway entrance

IMG_0478 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

I love the emergency call number... 112, 911 or 999 is easy to remember, but try to remember 01147070400 :lol: Maybe it's a call centre in Switzerland :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice photos Vatse!  The expressway looks quite good, I just hope Ethiopia can maintain it to decent standards. And teach people how to drive on an expressway.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome motorway!!!

Are there any other motorways U/C in the rest of Ethiopia?
If not, they should really consider the construction of such roads in the country, which is in desperate need of motorways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

An obstacle of expressway development is possibly the lack of cities. Ethiopia has 88 million inhabitants (more than Germany), but only one large city (Addis Ababa) with 3 million people. The second largest city has only around 250,000 people (city population estimates tend to be unreliable).


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

The next motorway will be from Mojo to Ziway. It would be first part of motorway to Awassa. The construction would start soon if they haven't started it already.
And this same Addis-Adama motorway will be built to Awassa one day and maybe even to Djibouti. I haven't heard about any real plans for Adama-Awassa part yet. Only real plans are for Mojo-Ziway with connection to Awassa later.

ChrisZwolle gave the main reason for lack of need for motorways. Most of Ethiopian main highways have very few traffic. More than 80 % of Ethiopians are rural. Next biggest towns after Addis Abeba have now more than 300 000 people (last census was 2007) and are growing fast but it doesn't generate enough traffic to need a lot of motorways. Ethiopian terrain is not the easiest one for construction. Directions of Addis-Djibouti and Mojo-Kenya are very easy for road construction comparing with main directions to the north.
It would take some more decades to notice any real traffic outside of cities and Addis-Djibouti and Mojo-Kenya roads. And even then you don't need many motorways as today most of Ethiopian roads are almost empty from cars and have enough capacity for a long time.
They would probably start to build more by-passes for bigger towns soon as most of highways are currently running even through bigger towns without much traffic problems. But it's changing fast.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

vatse said:


> The next motorway will be from Mojo to Ziway. It would be first part of motorway to Awassa. The construction would start soon if they haven't started it already.
> And this same Addis-Adama motorway will be built to Awassa one day and maybe even to Djibouti. I haven't heard about any real plans for Adama-Awassa part yet. Only real plans are for Mojo-Ziway with connection to Awassa later.
> 
> ChrisZwolle gave the main reason for lack of need for motorways. Most of Ethiopian main highways have very few traffic. More than 80 % of Ethiopians are rural. Next biggest towns after Addis Abeba have now more than 300 000 people (last census was 2007) and are growing fast but it doesn't generate enough traffic to need a lot of motorways. Ethiopian terrain is not the easiest one for construction. Directions of Addis-Djibouti and Mojo-Kenya are very easy for road construction comparing with main directions to the north.
> ...


I agree about the rural population, this is indeed true.
But i kinda doubt that a motorway construction won't help the nation's further development. Apart from that, i think that even the mostly rural population needs motorways, as they are going to help transportation from and to Addis Abeba.

And now i have a question;
If there is few traffic, why did the Ethiopians build 6-lane motorway instead of a 4-lane one?
I don't say that it is bad, i just wonder about it.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Addis-Adama motorway* from Adama east to Bishoftu south


IMG_0510 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0511 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0512 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0513 by vatse, on Flickr

It's the current beginning of motorway to the east from Adama. One day they'll start a construction of motorway to Awash from here.

IMG_0514 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0516 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0517 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0518 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0519 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

kostas97 said:


> I agree about the rural population, this is indeed true.
> But i kinda doubt that a motorway construction won't help the nation's further development. Apart from that, i think that even the mostly rural population needs motorways, as they are going to help transportation from and to Addis Abeba.
> 
> And now i have a question;
> ...


Today it's a real overkill but it's a better idea to build almost empty 6-lane motorway than to build empty 4-lane motorway and after 10 or 20 years try to expand it. Ethiopian road authority is posting some numbers of traffic amount on some roads and current traffic between Addis and Adama would be happy with some kind of 2+1 road. And it would have been enough for many years. As Chinese are investing to these roads they can afford 6-lane motorway also but there is no real need for this for many years. I'm hoping that they can keep it well maintained until they have real need for this road. So they don't have to re construct it again.

Ethiopia is still one of the poorest countries of the world despite the huge economic growth for 10 and more years. And most of rural population is very poor. So new regional asphalt roads are used by them mostly for cattle driving and so on. And there are probably millions of Ethiopians who are still living at least one day (sometimes even 2 or 3 days) by walking away from nearest all-weather road. Anyway I have visited Ethiopia many times during last 10 years and you can really see how improving infrastructure is helping local communities and one day they may have dense network of motorways around the country.

Next big projects are railways. Addis-Djibouti railway may be completed next year and they have probably started Awash-Weldiya line already. These are although built with Chinese money. And Chinese are more interested in building railroads for their future mines around Ethiopia than motorways.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0520 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0521 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0522 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0524 by vatse, on Flickr

Motorway is lined with feeder roads south from Adama. It's the great idea as Adama is growing fast and after some years it would probably grow to the south of motorway. So making it some kind of urban motorway with good network of feeder roads.

IMG_0525 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0526 by vatse, on Flickr

The new Addis Abeba-Djibouti railroad is under construction next to motorway.

IMG_0527 by vatse, on Flickr

The new railway station would be built next to motorway also. Not sure about location.

IMG_0528 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0529 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0530 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0531 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0533 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0534 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0536 by vatse, on Flickr

Tolled motorway is beginning after urban area of Adama.

IMG_0537 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0539 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0540 by vatse, on Flickr

All the under- and overpasses crossing motorway are lighted with solar power. You can spot solar panels after the bridge. Lamps on bridges seem to be quite small. I don't know if they are using LEDs or whatever.

IMG_0541 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0542 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0543 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0545 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0546 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0547 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0548 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0549 by vatse, on Flickr

Solar panels for lights of underpass.

IMG_0550 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0551 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0553 by vatse, on Flickr

Solar panels are expensive but workforce for simple works is very cheap in Ethiopia. So all solar panels are guarded by some local man. You can see the shelter for guard beside the road.

IMG_0554 by vatse, on Flickr

Bridge for new railroad.

IMG_0555 by vatse, on Flickr

Some more examples of guarded solar panels.

IMG_0557 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0558 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0559 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0560 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0561 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0561 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## medviation (May 31, 2008)

^^ Is it me or Ethiopian expressways are so similarly engineered to Chinese expressways?


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Exit of Bishoftu south.

IMG_0563 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0564 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0568 by vatse, on Flickr

Connecting road between motorway and highway. These are not part of motorway. So all local traffic will benefit from these new roads.

IMG_0570 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0571 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0572 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

medviation said:


> ^^ Is it me or Ethiopian expressways are so similarly engineered to Chinese expressways?


These are engineered by Chinese. I'm not sure if there are any Ethiopian standards for motorways at all. They'll probably copy Chinese standards now if needed.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Addis-Adama motorway* from Bishoftu north to Tulu Dimtu.

Connecting road from highway to junction of Bishoftu north.

IMG_0573 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0574 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0575 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0576 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0577 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0579 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0580 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0581 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0582 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0583 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0586 by vatse, on Flickr

View to Addis Abeba.

IMG_0587 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0588 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0589 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0591 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0593 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0595 by vatse, on Flickr

End of motorway at Tulu Dimtu, southern part of Addis Abeba. Here will be new junction for motorway and new ring road of Addis Abeba.

IMG_0597 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

vatse said:


> Today it's a real overkill but it's a better idea to build almost empty 6-lane motorway than to build empty 4-lane motorway and after 10 or 20 years try to expand it. Ethiopian road authority is posting some numbers of traffic amount on some roads and current traffic between Addis and Adama would be happy with some kind of 2+1 road. And it would have been enough for many years. As Chinese are investing to these roads they can afford 6-lane motorway also but there is no real need for this for many years. I'm hoping that they can keep it well maintained until they have real need for this road. So they don't have to re construct it again.
> 
> Ethiopia is still one of the poorest countries of the world despite the huge economic growth for 10 and more years. And most of rural population is very poor. So new regional asphalt roads are used by them mostly for cattle driving and so on. And there are probably millions of Ethiopians who are still living at least one day (sometimes even 2 or 3 days) by walking away from nearest all-weather road. Anyway I have visited Ethiopia many times during last 10 years and you can really see how improving infrastructure is helping local communities and one day they may have dense network of motorways around the country.
> 
> Next big projects are railways. Addis-Djibouti railway may be completed next year and they have probably started Awash-Weldiya line already. These are although built with Chinese money. And Chinese are more interested in building railroads for their future mines around Ethiopia than motorways.


I agree with your statements, and i hope that one day Ethiopia will have a dense motorway network, comparable with other countries.

Also, i see that the Chinese invest a lot of money to improve African infrastructure (i saw that they're going to build an expressway in Madagascar, improve the DRC roads and reconstruct the Mombasa-Nairobi railway). I don't blame them;their country's infrastructure is awesome and their amount of money is really huge, so why not invest them???

In conclusion, i have aquestion about the railways, which you mentioned;
Apart from the new Awash-Weldiya railway, isn't the Addis Abeba-Djibouti railway completed?? (just asking, i don't even know)


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

kostas97 said:


> I agree with your statements, and i hope that one day Ethiopia will have a dense motorway network, comparable with other countries.
> 
> Also, i see that the Chinese invest a lot of money to improve African infrastructure (i saw that they're going to build an expressway in Madagascar, improve the DRC roads and reconstruct the Mombasa-Nairobi railway). I don't blame them;their country's infrastructure is awesome and their amount of money is really huge, so why not invest them???
> 
> ...


It was the old railway which was built some 100 years ago. Most of it haven't been used for some 10-20 years and there are only parts of it still survived outside of urban areas. All the maps are still showing this one but actually there is no real railway for some time now.

Construction of new modern railroad started maybe 3 years ago and would be finished probably next year. It would be modern railroad usable for electric trains also. You can check about from Ethiopian forums - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=845760&page=20 Better to start from the end as first pages are only about possible projects and some 5 or 4 years ago no one believed in Ethiopia that they would really have a modern railroad so soon.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Ethiopia built its mainline road network (circa 5000km) between 1936 and 1941, when it was part of the Italian East Africa, together with Eritrea and part of Somalia. Those roads were built and maintained by AASS, the Italian agency for national highways, that became ANAS after WWII. Surprisingly, all main inter-city routes had asphalt pavement. That explain why Ethiopia has now better road infrastructures than other very poor Sub-Saharian African countries, like Sudan or D.R. Congo.
However, just for historical correctness, I add that it wasn't a good period for Ethiopia, as the Italian (fascist) army tortured and killed thousands of indigenous people, using the "excuse" of the white supremacy over the blacks. It was probably one of the darkest page in the Italian modern history.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strade_statali_dell'Africa_Orientale_Italiana









































































































































































































































































































































































Credits to: http://www.ilcornodafrica.it/st-strade.htm


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

vatse said:


> It was the old railway which was built some 100 years ago. Most of it haven't been used for some 10-20 years and there are only parts of it still survived outside of urban areas. All the maps are still showing this one but actually there is no real railway for some time now.
> 
> Construction of new modern railroad started maybe 3 years ago and would be finished probably next year. It would be modern railroad usable for electric trains also. You can check about from Ethiopian forums - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=845760&page=20 Better to start from the end as first pages are only about possible projects and some 5 or 4 years ago no one believed in Ethiopia that they would really have a modern railroad so soon.


Oh, i see.....thank you so much for answering my question!


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Vatse was so kind to allow me to use some of his photos on my website on motorway signage. Also, I now added Thailand and Iran (again, courtesy of him).

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

2nd update for *Debark-Shire road* re-construction.
For pictures from November, 2012 you can see - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394384&page=3
For pictures from November, 2013 (starting from post #95) - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394384&page=5


IMG_0050 by vatse, on Flickr

Biggest road works have reached to southern part of the road. Road north of Zarima is widened with blasting of hill sides and construction of new base for widened road.

IMG_0054 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0057 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0059 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0061 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0062 by vatse, on Flickr

At some places traffic has to wait until temporary road is prepared.

IMG_0063 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0065 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0066 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0067 by vatse, on Flickr
Same place 1 year before - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11368517484/


IMG_0068 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0069 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0070 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0071 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0073 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0076 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0077 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0079 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0080 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0082 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0083 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0084 by vatse, on Flickr

Parts of road south of Addi Arkay have got the first cover of asphalt.

IMG_0086 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0088 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0089 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0090 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0091 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0092 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0093 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0094 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0095 by vatse, on Flickr

Here you can have an idea what a beautiful road it would be soon.

IMG_0096 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0097 by vatse, on Flickr
Almost same place at 2012 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8415853065/


IMG_0098 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0099 by vatse, on Flickr
Same area at 2013 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11368576123/


IMG_0101 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0102 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0103 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0104 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0105 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0106 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0107 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0110 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0111 by vatse, on Flickr

Site for new shortcut. Old road is bypassing this site fortunately.

IMG_0113 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0114 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0115 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0117 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0118 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0119 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0120 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0121 by vatse, on Flickr

Addi Arkay

IMG_0123 by vatse, on Flickr
Same street at 2012 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8415854005/


IMG_0126 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0129 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0130 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0131 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0133 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0134 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0135 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0136 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0137 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0138 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0139 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0141 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0143 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0144 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0146 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0148 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0149 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0150 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0152 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0154 by vatse, on Flickr

This report is ending somewhere south from Tekeze canyon. Most of the road through it have asphalt now and rest of it to Shire have been completed more than year ago.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow...impressive!
Watcing that old, dirt roads turning into regular roads is quite a good step for the Ethiopian infrastructure improvement.
But don't the roads need signs and markings?
They are necessary for these roads.
Also, i think that there are many kilometres of such roads within Ethiopia, aren't there??


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

The road on last pictures is not ready yet. When all the construction is finished they would clean it up, paint lines, put up some signs and so on.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Road from Axum to Adigrat*

Most of it was posted before - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394384&page=3 (starting from post #48)

It's the last part with mountain pass at ~3050 m before Adigrat.


Axum-Adigrat 2 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0158 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0159 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0160 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0161 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0163 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0164 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0165 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0166 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0167 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0170 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0172 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0174 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0175 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0178 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0179 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0180 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0181 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0183 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Highest point of road, ~3050 m.

IMG_0186 by vatse, on Flickr

And now descend to Adigrat.

IMG_0188 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0190 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0191 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0193 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0194 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0195 by vatse, on Flickr

First views to Adigrat.

IMG_0197 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0198 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0201 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0203 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0205 by vatse, on Flickr

Adigrat

IMG_0208 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0209 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0210 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0211 by vatse, on Flickr

Crossroad at the center of Adigrat. 

IMG_0212 by vatse, on Flickr

To the right to Mekele and Addis Abeba. To the left to Zalambessa and currently closed Eritrean border.

IMG_0213 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

vatse said:


> The road on last pictures is not ready yet. When all the construction is finished they would clean it up, paint lines, put up some signs and so on.


Ok, i see...thanks.
Just keep up the good work and i am sure that every road will soon be of international standards.
Good luck with it, Ethiopians!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What is driving at night like in Ethiopia? I've seen roads with few if any road markings or reflector poles, and what about wildlife and cattle wandering on the roads?...


----------



## John Maynard (Oct 1, 2013)

vatse said:


> [/URL]


^^ Nice pics, thank you.

By the way, these small discontinuous walls seems very much hazardous: if someone has lost control of his vehicle and has the mischance to drive on them, he might be killed or seriously injured. Same for a slight lack of attention.
A barrier or a continuous small wall would have been preferable for safety.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

John Maynard said:


> ^^ Nice pics, thank you.
> 
> By the way, these small discontinuous walls seems very much hazardous: if someone has lost control of his vehicle and has the mischance to drive on them, he might be killed or seriously injured. Same for a slight lack of attention.
> A barrier or a continuous small wall would have been preferable for safety.


I think they were installed by the Italians in the 1930s, according to historical pictures.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

italystf said:


> I think they were installed by the Italians in the 1930s, according to historical pictures.


Yes, these are similar for old Italian barriers. These barriers are actually new ones but they have kept the same style. On other roads there are also continuous walls, barriers made from pieces of concrete and so on.
Yeah it looks more dangerous but we can't expect full logic when Chinese are planning Ethiopian roads. No offence. It still better than nothing.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is driving at night like in Ethiopia? I've seen roads with few if any road markings or reflector poles, and what about wildlife and cattle wandering on the roads?...


It's quite dangerous. After sunset it's completely dark from about 7 pm and roads are still full of people, playing children, cattle, trucks parked for night without any lights and so on. So you have to drive with half of the speed you can drive during a day and you still have to be extremely cautious. That's why most of drivers prefer to start with sunrise at early morning 5 or 6 am for longer trips. And all big distances are divided for 12-14 hrs long sections to avoid driving at night. Even public buses on longer routes stop after sunset at some bigger town unless they have 1 or 2 hrs to final destination.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Ethiopia: ERA Awarded Mojo – Hawassa Expressway for Keangnam*

The first lot for Mojo – Hawassa Expressway project, which stretches for 93 kilometers, is awarded to a South Korean construction company, Keangnam Enterprises Limited, by Ethiopian Roads Authority (ERA). Workeneh, Gebehu, Ethiopia’s Minister for Transport, explained the firm won the bid for the first lot of the entire 209 kilometers.​Full report: http://www.2merkato.com/news/alerts/3605-ethiopia-era-awarded-mojo-–-hawassa-expressway-for-keangnam

Ethiopia is right on track to construct its second expressway.


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes! Great news!


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Road 2 from Adigrat to Mekele*
This is part of the main road connecting Addis Abeba with Tigray Region. It continues to Eritrean border and have been the main road between Ethiopian and Eritrean capitals. Most of the road for motor traffic was built during Italian occupation to connect old and new parts of Italian East Africa. It was also one of the first roads to get asphalt, probably some 10-15 years ago. Due to this parts of this especially at mountains are actually substandard comparing with recently renovated and new roads of Ethiopia. It was renovated as part of road to independent Eritrea but after the war at the end of 1990s border was closed and now it's only used as a main road to Tigray Region.


Adigrat-Mekele by vatse, on Flickr

Outskirts of Adigrat

IMG_0214 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0215 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0216 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0217 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0220 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0221 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0222 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0223 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0226 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0227 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0228 by vatse, on Flickr

It's one of the main roads of Ethiopia so you can even find some signs of direction on the road.

IMG_0229 by vatse, on Flickr 


IMG_0230 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0232 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0233 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0235 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0236 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0239 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0242 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0247 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0248 by vatse, on Flickr

Descend to Mekele

IMG_0252 by vatse, on Flickr

Low light of evening shows deep tracks made by slow moving trucks

IMG_0253 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0254 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Road 2 from Mekele to Weldiya*

Mekele-Weldiya by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0262 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0264 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0268 by vatse, on Flickr

On the way to south road is blocked by mountain system with heights up to 3900 m and more.

IMG_0272 by vatse, on Flickr

The original tracks used by Ethiopians and first road to motor traffic built by Italians went through these mountains and over couple of passes higher than 3000 m. That's because travellers needed water resources from mountains and food and shelter from local communities.

IMG_0273 by vatse, on Flickr

The main transit road went over mountains for a long time but finally the northern part of new road by-passing mountains was completed and couple of years ago it was fully renovated with asphalt cover. All the transit traffic is using new road today and by-passing one of the most beautiful but painfully slow road through Maychew.

IMG_0275 by vatse, on Flickr

The new road has to rise some 500 m before it can start to descend to eastern plains.

IMG_0278 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0280 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0284 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0287 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0289 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0291 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0292 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0293 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0294 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0295 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0298 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0300 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Final descend to plains.

IMG_0306 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0307 by vatse, on Flickr

Mountains are just 2-5 km from the road as it's following eastern foothills.

IMG_0308 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0308 by vatse, on Flickr

Improved road has brought significant development to otherwise poor areas. Center of Mahoni.

IMG_0313 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0315 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0318 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0319 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0320 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0321 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Alamata

IMG_0324 by vatse, on Flickr

We have reached to old road having by-passed mountains.

IMG_0325 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0326 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0328 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0331 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0332 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0334 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0335 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0340 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0341 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_0345 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0348 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0350 by vatse, on Flickr

Mountain valley up to Weldiya

IMG_0354 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0356 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0357 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0359 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

There are also older pictures from road continuing from Weldiya to Kombolcha starting from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100136828&postcount=56


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Interesting photos again, thanks! 

I guess you have to be satisfied with the fact that it is a paved road in the first place, but it seems low-standard for a national road.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Road 22* to the west from Weldiya.


IMG_0362 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0363 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_0366 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

More pictures from same road from west to east starting from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100135634&postcount=51


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Mojo - Hawassa Expressway*

*PM Hailemariam Desalegn Inaugurates Modjo-Meki Expressway*

Ethiopian Prime Minister, Hailemariam Desalegn, inaugurated an expressway covers 56.5 kms, which was built with the cost of 3.6 billion birr, connecting the cities of Modjo and Meki in Oromia regional state today.

The construction of Modjo- Meki expressway, which is part of the 202 kms Modjo- Hawassa route, will prove vital in alleviating some of the transportation malaise in one of the nation’s busiest routes.

According to Ethiopian Road Authority, the newly inaugurated express way will give charge free service.​
Full report: http://www.awrambatimes.com/?p=14169

This will be the second expressway in Ethiopia. 'inaugurated' should be read as the start of construction, not opening to traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This Google Earth imagery dated 4 February 2016 shows the dual carriageway in southern Addis Ababa practically completed, with traffic already on it. It is an extension of the Addis Ababa - Adama Expressway, but is of lower standard, with a couple of U-turns and one roundabout. It bypasses some of the southern suburbs and neighborhoods. It is 16 kilometers long.

1. This is the interchange where the southern bypass of Addis Ababa feeds into the Addis Ababa - Adama Expressway.









2. Just west of that point. The bypass goes over Highway 1 here.









3. A six lane dual carriageway with U-turns.









4. 









5. This is where it feeds into the ring road southwest of the city.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> This Google Earth imagery dated 4 February 2016 shows the dual carriageway in southern Addis Ababa practically completed, with traffic already on it. It is an extension of the Addis Ababa - Adama Expressway, but is of lower standard, with a couple of U-turns and one roundabout.


It looks like Texas: I think the roads we see are frontage roads, with a wide reserve between for eventual construction of a true motorway.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ Half Michigan expressway, half staged Texas freeway
wonder if it is made from Ethiopians who studied in the US :lol:


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Too much silence in this forum.....so, let's break it!
How is construction going at the Mojo - Ziway Expressway? Are there plans for more expressways in the country? A north - south or Adama - Dire Dawa - Djibouti expressway for example?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The construction of phase I of the Adama - Awash Expressway was launched on 30 May. This is 60 of the future 130 kilometers of expressway between Adama and Awash. This is part of the route to Djibouti.









Premier launches a 6.7 Billion Birr Adama-Awash Expressway project


Addis Ababa, May 30, 2021 (FBC) - Prime Minister Abiy Ahmed along with several high officials has launched the 6.7 Billion Birr Adama-Awash Expressway Project.The construction of the 60 km long Adama-Awash Expressway project which is a part of the gr



www.fanabc.com














More photos here; Adama - Awash Expressway | 60 km (Phase 1) | $6.70B BIR...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A 1940 Italian road map of Ethiopia. It shows that the main roads were running from Addis Ababa to the ports: Massawa, Assab & Mogadishu, but not to neighboring countries / colonies at that time. 

Interestingly, the much more recently introduced trunk road numbering (A1 - A10) is hardly more extensive than this road network. I believe these numbers are not signed anywhere. This numbering was introduced c. 2013-2016, but there used to be an older route numbering system.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Gotera Interchange has recently been inaugurated in Addis Ababa.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

DSC_1146 by Julia Underwood, en Flickr


----------

